# media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.5.2 failed

## Tinitus

Hallo,

beim installieren von media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.5.2 bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:

```
Makefile:38: /usr/include/vdr/Make.global: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

Woran kann das liegen?

----------

## maddin_goes_gentoo

Hallo,

mittlerweile ist etwas Zeit vergangen, ich bin auch wieder zu Gentoo zurückgekehrt und muss leider bestätigen, dass der Bug derzeit (27.11.2013) noch besteht. Ich habe hierfür keine Lösung gefunden.

```
vdr --version       

vdr (2.0.2/2.0.0) - The Video Disk Recorder
```

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.5.2

 * vdr-streamdev-0.5.2.tgz SHA256 size ;-) ...                           [ ok ]

 * Compiling against

 *    vdr-2.0.2 [API version 2.0.0]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vdr-streamdev-0.5.2.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.5.2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.5.2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.5.2/work/streamdev-0.5.2 ...

 * Patching Makefile

 * Patching for Linguas support

 * available Languages for vdr-streamdev-0.5.2 are:

 * LINGUAS="de es fi fr it lt ru sk "

 * LINGUAS="de es fi fr it lt ru sk "

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.5.2/work/streamdev-0.5.2 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.5.2/work/streamdev-0.5.2 ...

make -j3 all LOCALEDIR=/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.5.2/work/tmp-locale LOCDIR=/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.5.2/work/tmp-locale LIBDIR=/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.5.2/work/streamdev-0.5.2 TMPDIR=/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.5.2/temp 

Makefile:38: /usr/include/vdr/Make.global: No such file or directory

make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/include/vdr/Make.global'.  Stop.

 * ERROR: media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.5.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.5.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.5.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.5.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.5.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.5.2/work/streamdev-0.5.2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.5.2/work/streamdev-0.5.2'
```

Wäre schön, wenn das jemand fixen könnte.  :Wink: 

----------

## andi_s

Hi,

das funktioniert problemlos mit diesem Eintrag in package.keywords

```

=media-plugins/vdr-streamdev-0.6.0 **

```

----------

## maddin_goes_gentoo

Moin,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis.  :Smile: 

Das ist zwar kein Fix für Version 0.5.2, weil einfach 0.6.0 installiert wird, aber es funktioniert.  :Smile: 

----------

## andi_s

bitteschön - daran das Jemand die 0.5.2 fixed glaube ich nicht.

von daher ist das die beste Lösung, also denke ich du kannst den thread als solved/gelöst markieren.

----------

